# Freehand - Export JPG in CMYK



## manatwork (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

kurze Frage, ist es irgendwie möglich direkt aus Freehand ein JPG im CMYK-Modus zu bekommen? Meine Grafik besteht nur aus Vektoren.

Danke!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Wenn Du Dein Vektorbild schon im CMYK-Modus hast, müßte es afaik kein Problem sein, dieses als *.jpg zu exportieren sodass es dann auch weiterhin im CMYK bleibt. 

BTW: Ansonsten ist es ja auch kein Problem, jenes *.jpg später noch in CMYK umzuwandeln.

Gruss


----------



## manatwork (4. Juni 2004)

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Ich habe die Grafik in Freehand erstellt und alles in CMYK. Komischerweise speichert es Freehand als jpg-Format im RGB-Modus ab. Wenn ich es aber später in den CMYK-Modus wandeln will, dann stimmen die Farben überhaupt nicht mehr!

Es muß doch möglich sein aus einem Programm, das eigentlich auf den CMYK-Modus ausgelegt ist, auch ein CMYK-jpg zu speichern...


----------



## limb (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

habe das gleiche Problem und nun erfahren, dass es von Freehand nicht geht. Mann muß wohl erst die Grafik als eps oder psd exprtieren und dann in z.B. Photoshop das cmyk-jpg machen. 
Das schmählert die Freude an Freehand leider sehr...

Limb


----------



## limb (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

habe das gleiche Problem und nun erfahren, dass es von Freehand nicht geht. Mann muß wohl erst die Grafik als eps oder psd exprtieren und dann in z.B. Photoshop das cmyk-jpg machen. 
Das schmählert die Freude an Freehand leider sehr...

Limb


----------

